# Cocker Spaniel temperaments



## Vicky106 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi,

I wondered if anyone could give me the benefit of thier experience please?.

I am thinking of adding a 2nd dog to our household in the next few weeks and it's quite likely to be a cocker spaniel. I've done quite a lot of research about the breed and i think it'll be the right choice for us.

What i'd really like to know more about is cocker rage and problems that they may have with temperament. Also, i was chatting to a lady on the school run with a cocker and her advice was that a solid colour cocker was a safer bet than a roan for temperament?. 

Now, really i doubt this is true and am inclined to ignore it but just in case i wondered generally what experiences people have had with thier cockers!

Many Thanks


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I think you will find its the oposite, cocker rage is most likely to be amongst the solid, i have a lemon roan.


----------



## beltabout (Dec 11, 2010)

Solid colours are more likely to have cocker rage.

Cocker rage is Idiopathic aggression and is one of the hardest types to deal with as it means there is no known underlying cause for the outbursts. It can happen out of the blue and the triggers are unknown.

Here is some reading Recognizing, preventing, and handling Cocker Spaniel aggression -- Pet-Training.info


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Cocker rage is very rare but its still good to be aware of it. Some say that solid colour cockers are more likely to have cocker rage although don't know how true this is. 

I have a chocolate roan cocker spaniel and he's laidback at home, but hyperactive outdoors. His sire tends to throw pups that have this hyperactive nature so it's more likely that his temperament is genetic from his parents and nuture from his upbringing than his colour.

I would concentrate on getting a good pup frm a responsible, ethical breeder who health tests the parents (PRA, FN and eye tests), and breeds for good temperament as well as health.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

my sisters red had a terrible temperment , came from a lovely recommended show breeder too.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a solid black working cocker - how much time have you got for exercise per day? Henry is the most chilled-out, laid-back dog but he does get a minimum of 2 hours a day exercise, almost all off lead.

Cocker rage is apparently very rare in workers.


----------



## Beau-a-saurus (Jan 26, 2011)

beltabout said:


> Solid colours are more likely to have cocker rage.
> 
> Cocker rage is Idiopathic aggression and is one of the hardest types to deal with as it means there is no known underlying cause for the outbursts. It can happen out of the blue and the triggers are unknown.
> 
> Here is some reading Recognizing, preventing, and handling Cocker Spaniel aggression -- Pet-Training.info


Just a word of caution, that piece is based on dominance and pack theory which is only one (and pretty outdated) way of looking at dog behaviour. I am no expert but have read a lot on here which explains why the dominance and pack theory is not the best way to address these issues.

Please have a look at some of the posts on here from other members to get a balanced view and make your own mind up


----------



## Vicky106 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info, i've only just joined the forum so need to have a good look over old threads.

Exercise about an hour a day during the week and double at weekends- more in keeping for a show cocker than a working i think. Currently my eldest daughter has started taking our border terrier out for walks on her own too so the exercise will be increasing generally in the near future.


----------

